# SVS sub and Def Tech BP2004



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I just installed the SVS NSD 12 sub to augment my Def Tech BP2004 . What a big difference the Ext sub makes. Breathes life to my system.

With the BP2004 set to small in the Receiver bass management and the crossover set at 80Hz, there is still bass energy going to the powered Def Tech woofers. This means that both the SVS sub and the Def Tech subs are producing bass that could result in a bump around the cross over region . Would it be better to just turn off the mains to the Def Tech powered woofers so there is no reinforcement ?

In any case I seem to have a +9 db bump in the 63hz to 160 hz region that needs to be tamed . Would an Audyssey capable Receiver help smooth this region out? Maybe I should try some DIY Bass traps ?

Tks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of receiver do you have now?


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> What kind of receiver do you have now?


My current receiver is HK AVR 7200, soon to be replaced with Onkyo NR3007 ( next week)


----------

